# McKinnon vs. Skil Corp.: Who Really Won?



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

http://openjurist.org/638/f2d/270/mckinnon-v-skil-corporation

I find this story about a pro floor finisher's suit against Skil for a certain defect involving a model 559 type 5 saw intriguing, but, I want to know, who really won the suit?

The suit was filed in 1980 while the incident occurred in 1976.

~Ben


----------

